# Crafting in 2022



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2022)

I don't know why I've become so interesting in crafting toadstool things! I've made a few the last couple of days. The red velvet one is before i tea stained. Since they are stuffed with my homegrown cotton, I'm thinking they absorb too much stain, even though I only used a weak solution. I like the way the stalks look as though they have just been pulled from the dirt, but I don't really like the way the whole toadstool stained. Anyway, I'm having fun with them, especially during these sub freezing days. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 5, 2022)

More toadstools! I can't seem to stop.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 6, 2022)

Those are so realistic and the tea stain is perfect. I look at your cute collection and think a gnome or two is needed!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jan 6, 2022)

Wow, now you just need some orange ones... and purple... and...
I love toadstools (just looking at them) and yours are really cool.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Those are so realistic and the tea stain is perfect. I look at your cute collection and think a gnome or two is needed!


Mmmm. Good idea!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Mmmm. Good idea!


I ordered a Tom Clark Cairn gnome to sit with them.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 19, 2022)

What a great project. I love them. You must share a photo set up with the gnome


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 20, 2022)

My Tom Clark gnome arrived. He seems content among the toadstools. The tip of his cap is broken off, which made him more affordable. I can easily repair it.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 20, 2022)

I love that!  Your cute gnome fits perfectly with your very cool toadstools! I had to google Tom Clark gnomes! Holy Hannah!  

Your beautiful art deserve the best!


----------



## valeriea (Jan 21, 2022)

your toad stools are the BEST!!! no idea who Tom Clark is, I'll have to look that up, but your gnome is amazing, looks hand carved


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2022)

Embroidered another toadstool scene for a pot holder. I think I finally am recovering from the toadstool phase.
Here is an apron I made. The horse is appliqued and I tried to make it a pinto using white crayon, which is ironed and made permanent. It is from a pattern I used to make dimensional horses for my wall. I didn't know how to make the mane on the apron dimentional. I thought of using fringe but I was afraid it wouldn't hold up to washing. So, I'm not totally happy with the mane on the apron.


----------



## minihorse (Jan 26, 2022)

Work of a truly gifted person. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 26, 2022)

Oh I love the toadstool mushroom!! Great work on all.


----------



## valeriea (Jan 26, 2022)

Everything is just perfection!!! thanks for sharing, love it


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 26, 2022)

Love the embroidery! Toadstools are on trend Marsha. There is a home design style called Cottagecore that is popular. Normally they make me think of the 70's, but all of your designs look really fresh.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 26, 2022)

Beautiful work and I’ve loved your toadstool phase! Your horses are excellent and so charming! 

The apron is darling! To get that 3D look, would it work to cut out and applique another mane piece over the top of the first mane with a bit of stuffing? It’s been years since I did any appliqué so don’t remember how it all works together anymore!

It is great just the way it is!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 27, 2022)

Y’all inspired me to make Thunder a blanket! I painted the letters on and hot glued the circle to the fabric. Thanks for the tips!!

Thunder is a one woman kinda horse and doesn’t really enjoy being petted when we are out running errands. He tries his hardest to avoid contact from people by hiding behind me!!








Can you think of other sassy & silly little sayings for his next blanket??


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 27, 2022)

Love the polka dots and the big circle dot with your warning.  It’s almost too cute to take seriously.

The only idea coming to mind is, “I’ve got my eye on you”

Great job!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 28, 2022)

That looks real nice, Kelly. As for your next blanket, Covid distancing at 6 ft apart


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jan 28, 2022)

"I'm really a dragon-do not pet" with flames


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2022)

PET ME with a slash across it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Beautiful work and I’ve loved your toadstool phase! Your horses are excellent and so charming!
> 
> The apron is darling! To get that 3D look, would it work to cut out and applique another mane piece over the top of the first mane with a bit of stuffing? It’s been years since I did any appliqué so don’t remember how it all works together anymore!
> 
> It is great just the way it is!


Oh, good idea to add more mane on top. It is backed with brown fabric, but I might be able to add the extra mane without taking apart. Maybe use a different color, like the brown from the back?


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 28, 2022)

I think brown would be pretty with your soft color tones and pinto pony. Once in awhile I see a tri-color pinto pony and always think how pretty they are!

You are a very prolific and versatile artist. Did you take art in school?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> I think brown would be pretty with your soft color tones and pinto pony. Once in awhile I see a tri-color pinto pony and always think how pretty they are!
> 
> You are a very prolific and versatile artist. Did you take art in school?


No. Sewing in Home Ec. Just like to be creative. My first love is writing; I am editor of our state button society newsletter. I would like to take a class sometime on maximizing Photoshop, as I use a lot of graphics in the newsletter. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## kimbalina (Jan 29, 2022)

I am so impressed with all your creations! With two small kids, doctor husband, 1 mini, 2 incapacitated dogs, 3 noisy escape artist chickens plus moving house +++ I feel it’s impossible to get anything done that requires focus and extra energy!! But I am loving so much seeing what you guys are doing! One day...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2022)

Just finished an apron for my sister using an old Aunt Martha pattern. My fabric choices in our small town are slim; the heart motif for the reverse isn't ideal.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 2, 2022)

With Valentine’s Day not too far off it sounds like a super choice! You’re so clever!


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 2, 2022)

That is very good. Looks awesome❤


----------



## chandab (Feb 2, 2022)

The apron is darling.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 3, 2022)

It's not done yet, but I've made some progress with my styrofoam snake. I wrapped him in mesh and applied Thinset and some glass tiles. The eyes are glass cachobons I painted from the backside.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 3, 2022)

Wow! I love it


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 3, 2022)

Your snake is really cute! How long is it? Will it be a garden piece?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2022)

Since he has thinset, will he be okay to put outdoors? What a fun piece of folk art!


----------



## minihorse (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice work. Is it a diamond python?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2022)

A couple of years ago my granddaughter embroidered this piece for me. Covid came and I didn't have a chance to get to the framing store. I asked the framer to assemble it so the back can be seen also, as I think it is so charming. Have not picked it up yet, but framer sent me pictures. The granddaughter had no one to help her; she figured out the pattern all by herself.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 3, 2022)

The button society was really interesting, Marsha, and the buttons totally charming. They are tiny windows to history aren’t they? Being editor must take some serious time but also be very satisfying for you.

Many of us may remember a button jar belonging to our mom or grandmother. I wish I could go back and see those buttons again!

Your granddaughter’s work is adorable! She must be so proud Grandma framed her work!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 3, 2022)

Hey! I saw a jar with buttons in it at Walmart the other day and thought of y’all! I’m sure not the kind of button jar y’all are talking about though


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Hey! I saw a jar with buttons in it at Walmart the other day and thought of y’all! I’m sure not the kind of button jar y’all are talking about though


Your snowy avatar is nice.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Embroidered another toadstool scene for a pot holder. I think I finally am recovering from the toadstool phase.
> Here is an apron I made. The horse is appliqued and I tried to make it a pinto using white crayon, which is ironed and made permanent. It is from a pattern I used to make dimensional horses for my wall. I didn't know how to make the mane on the apron dimentional. I thought of using fringe but I was afraid it wouldn't hold up to washing. So, I'm not totally happy with the mane on the apron. View attachment 45877
> View attachment 45878
> View attachment 45880


Love the little horse on the apron, it looks like Cappy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 4, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Beautiful work and I’ve loved your toadstool phase! Your horses are excellent and so charming!
> 
> The apron is darling! To get that 3D look, would it work to cut out and applique another mane piece over the top of the first mane with a bit of stuffing? It’s been years since I did any appliqué so don’t remember how it all works together anymore!
> 
> It is great just the way it is!


I put another two pieces of mane on and it looks much better. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 4, 2022)

> Since he has thinset, will he be okay to put outdoors?


Yes, he will be outdoor safe. The thinset and the glass tiles/eyes won't be damaged by the weather.



> Is it a diamond python?


I was originally thinking of a water snake when I made him, but as I adding so much bulk with the thinset, he does look more like a python. I wish I had thought of that when I painted the eyes.

Marsha, your granddaughter's embroidery is adorable. It's so nice she has you to inspire her.


----------



## ServiceMini (Feb 6, 2022)

I am into leatherworking, and have been for about two years now, but I haven't done much the past ten-ish months. I inherited my grandfathers tools though, so I decided to start up a new project; a series of leather halters for Sodapop!

This is the first noseband I've made, it took roughly five hours to do, mainly due to hand stitching with needles lol.







I dyed and have this one to match a toy saddle I got for her to wear for giggles and photos- the saddle weighs as much as her vest, so I'm not worried about weight at all lol. 
(don't mind the boxes; it's all leather working supplies I inherited and have out working on the halter!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 7, 2022)

ServiceMini said:


> I am into leatherworking, and have been for about two years now, but I haven't done much the past ten-ish months. I inherited my grandfathers tools though, so I decided to start up a new project; a series of leather halters for Sodapop!
> 
> This is the first noseband I've made, it took roughly five hours to do, mainly due to hand stitching with needles lol.
> 
> ...


I could smell that nice leather aroma! Very nice!


----------



## minihorse (Feb 7, 2022)

You have not only inherited the toolset but most importantly, the skillset as well. Nice leatherwork.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 7, 2022)

ServiceMini that saddle is adorable and kudos to you on your leather work. How very cool to have inherited tools from your grandfather.
And MaryFlora, apologies, I forgot to say how big the snake was, and yes he will be in the garden. The sculpture is just over 21" and if he could straighten out, he'd be about 25". I decided to give him some belly scales.


----------



## minihorse (Feb 8, 2022)

Is that snake different from your previous post? It's still nice though.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 8, 2022)

ServiceMini, your leather work is beautiful! Inheriting family tools and using them is a wonderful thing! 

Thanks, Dragon Hill! He is just the coolest snake and 21” is a perfect size to use in your house or garden.

Our teenaged granddaughter loves reptiles and has a lizard. Did you know World Snake Day is July 16? I didn't’!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 8, 2022)

> Is that snake different from your previous post?



Same snake, just the bottom side. I decided to see if I could add detail to the thinset. 
MaryFlora, I guess I should have known there was a World Snake Day  I used to keep snakes and take some in for rehab/release. I've kept lizards for many years, but only have one now. He is a Rhinoceros Iguana I've had since 2014.


----------



## chandab (Feb 8, 2022)

Completed this little lap quilt.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 9, 2022)

chandab said:


> Completed this little lap quilt.


That is beautiful! I love it ❤


----------



## minihorse (Feb 9, 2022)

chandab said:


> Completed this little lap quilt.


Nice work. I like the print.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2022)

chandab said:


> Completed this little lap quilt.


The borders are perfect. You do such nice work.


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The borders are perfect. You do such nice work.


Thank you so much.


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2022)

minihorse said:


> Nice work. I like the print.


Thank you. I have quite a bit of this print, so have made a twin size quilt, this lap quilt and a dozen placemats. [All are available.]


----------



## minihorse (Feb 10, 2022)

chandab said:


> Thank you. I have quite a bit of this print, so have made a twin size quilt, this lap quilt and a dozen placemats. [All are available.]


That's quite a feat. You must be very skilled. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chandab (Feb 10, 2022)

minihorse said:


> That's quite a feat. You must be very skilled. Thanks for sharing.


There are more skilled quilters out there, but it's something fun to do during out long, dark winters.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 11, 2022)

I just made Breezy a cute little Valentine’s Day blanket.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 12, 2022)

Who doesn’t love a pony valentine?  Breezy is cute as can be in your darling blanket. Love the conversation hearts!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 12, 2022)

I’m not sure if this counts as crafting or not, but I created some photo coasters and ordered them from vistaprint. They come in a set of 4. The coaster is on a white towel so you can see it better. I think they turned out pretty cute!



Top left: Riffics
Top right: Stormy
Bottom left: Thunder
Bottom right: Breezy


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 13, 2022)

A very crafty idea, Kelly! Fun yet practical and also a cute gift idea!


----------



## minihorse (Feb 13, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I’m not sure if this counts as crafting or not, but I created some photo coasters and ordered them from vistaprint. They come in a set of 4. The coaster is on a white towel so you can see it better. I think they turned out pretty cute!


Counted or not, it's pretty cute just the same. Nice craft?


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 13, 2022)

What a great idea. ❤


----------



## ServiceMini (Feb 16, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I just made Breezy a cute little Valentine’s Day blanket.
> 
> View attachment 46034
> 
> ...




Oh goodness, I reconize that blanket!! How does Breezy like it? It is SO cute!
I can't believe the size difference between him and Soda!   Here is Sodapop in her matching (but much less fancy!) blanket! 


I can only imagine how teensy tiny she would be next to him! 


And here she is in her new halter 








The dye I used was my Grandfathers, and was salvaged and re-hydrated, is at least 40 years old, and I'm honestly very impressed with how well it did. I wanted to use something of his to do this that would be a major part of the halter, and this colour is perfect and I am so excited to see how it ages. She needs to grow into it length-wise, and I need to re-do the 'chin' of it once she gets bigger, but for now it works very well. She is less annoyed by it then her nylon halter, it's more pliable and fits to her face. I think the turquoise brings out her eyes.  I learned a lot while making this. I am excited to make her next halter, that will be rainbow-themed!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 16, 2022)

ServiceMini said:


> Oh goodness, I reconize that blanket!! How does Breezy like it? It is SO cute!
> I can't believe the size difference between him and Soda!




Yes! That’s the blanket from the Dollar Tree  I didn’t use the entire blanket, I butchered it all up so the hearts would be facing a certain way. 

Love the new halter! So pretty


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 16, 2022)

ServiceMini said:


> Oh goodness, I reconize that blanket!! How does Breezy like it? It is SO cute!
> I can't believe the size difference between him and Soda!   Here is Sodapop in her matching (but much less fancy!) blanket! View attachment 46110
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed it really looked nice with her eyes. Good job!


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 16, 2022)

Sodapop looks so cute. You did a great job on the halter. I love the color!!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 20, 2022)

Remember my new cute little coasters??…….











This is what my hubby thinks of….




poor Stormy, he never gets a break


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 21, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Remember my new cute little coasters??…….
> View attachment 46161
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2022)

I've been on an apron kick. Started out making one for my sister's birthday and now I have about 5. Good thing I have more sisters!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 23, 2022)

Cat pillows coming in hot, hot, HOT! 




I’m not the best sewer, but I get by. I am use to doing straight lines with a straight stitch, so this was a bit of a challenge for me. They said to use a zig zag stitch, which I did. My first time using that stitch and I have to say it made me a little dizzy  then I realized I shouldn’t watch the needle, I should watch where I am feeding my fabric through.




Now all I need is some stuffing and we will be good to go.


----------



## minihorse (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice work. Not bad for a _not the best sewer?_


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 23, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Cat pillows coming in hot, hot, HOT!
> 
> View attachment 46191
> 
> ...


Your own design? Nice work!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks!  I found a picture on online. I wanted it bigger, so I had my hubby draw it bigger for me on 2 8x10 sheets of paper. Hubby is an artist and can draw anything.… me, not so much


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Thanks!  I found a picture on online. I wanted it bigger, so I had my hubby draw it bigger for me on 2 8x10 sheets of paper. Hubby is an artist and can draw anything.… me, not so much


Show & Tell when you get the stuffing in there. Will he have eyes and whiskers?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 24, 2022)

No, I’m not going to do eyes and whiskers this time. Ill post more pics once I get them stuffed


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 24, 2022)

That is super cute!  Who is the lucky duck that gets such a cool pillow?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 24, 2022)

Me! LOL LOL….. but I am thinking of making my Mom one for Christmas. She is a cat lady too


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Me! LOL LOL….. but I am thinking of making my Mom one for Christmas. She is a cat lady too


Even if you don't make a face, a ribbon around its neck with a bell would be fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2022)

Here is a cat I made several years ago. My decor is primitive, so he is not elegant. Notice the mouse hanging by the tail.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 25, 2022)

I have two friends that sew. One of them is quite very...bothered...that I don't.

I hear Kelly say she can't Seward then she does...^^^^^...THAT. Does that mean that if I bought a sewing machine, I might be able to sew a little, too? I have a passing interest, just no encouragement.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 25, 2022)

Absolutely!!! Anyone can sew, it is really easy!! Although I do have a hard time sewing a button on by hand, but my hubby is good at that  

Ive had my sewing machine for about 25 years now. It was the most basic and cheapest one I could find at the time. I have taken a couple of sewing classes over the years, learned how to read and work with patterns. They offer classes at Jo Ann Fabric.

In my new house I finally have a sewing room!! I hope to start sewing more now that I can leave my sewing machine out and ready to be used at any time. I’ve always dreamed of making beautiful dresses for myself…. maybe one day!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 25, 2022)

OMG! OMG! I just googled my sewing machine and they are calling it “vintage”  does that mean I am vintage?!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2022)

I got a sewing machine from my parents for high school graduation back in 1971. It is a Singer. I sewed a lot with it, mostly crafting (it is a waste of fabric for me to sewing actual adult garments). It finally got tired about 5 years ago and didn't want to sew denim. So I got a Pfaff. I wonder if grand daughters would like to have my old Singer? I hate to give up that good and faithful machine, though. The new-fangled Pfaff may croak!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 25, 2022)

Yeah, don’t give up that sewing machine Marsha! The old ones are the BEST!! 

Or at least keep it in the family. I’m sure your grand daughters would love to have it.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 25, 2022)

Thank you, Kelly. *huuuuug* I told someone in another thread, "trust your gut". Sewing machine added to shopping list!

What kinds of things should I look out for/for on a used machine? How do I test it? Is there one particular, quick thing I could test sew that would prove it's worthiness for purchase? 

I'd rather try a used one first for a couple reasons. Primarily, durability and lack thereof in new machines at my price point. (Insert thrifty, reliable new machine suggestions here.) Also, if it IS just a passing interest I won't be so economically invested that it sits gathering dust because I can't part with it.

Thanks in advance for helping me y'all!


----------



## Edelweiss (Feb 25, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Absolutely!!! Anyone can sew, it is really easy!! Although I do have a hard time sewing a button on by hand, but my hubby is good at that
> 
> Ive had my sewing machine for about 25 years now. It was the most basic and cheapest one I could find at the time. I have taken a couple of sewing classes over the years, learned how to read and work with patterns. They offer classes at Jo Ann Fabric.
> 
> ...


Our sewing machine is even older and still works great! It is a truly vintage Singer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Thank you, Kelly. *huuuuug* I told someone in another thread, "trust your gut". Sewing machine added to shopping list!
> 
> What kinds of things should I look out for/for on a used machine? How do I test it? Is there one particular, quick thing I could test sew that would prove it's worthiness for purchase?
> 
> ...


I know people who have the Brother from Walmart and are very happy with it. I think it is better than new Singers. Unless you can work on them, I would not buy a used one. They have nylon gears that may be worn out, may not have been oiled properly in their lives, and the timing could be off.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2022)

Kelly - Twins! I have the exact same sewing machine.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 25, 2022)

I have my Singer sewing machine from 1980. Still runs great


----------



## Kelly (Feb 25, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> may not have been oiled properly in their lives, and the timing could be off.



Could you give me a quick “how to” on how to oil a machine properly. One time my machine kept breaking the thread every time I tried to sew a stitch, so I sprayed it with Pam. 

I had a sewing expert come over… my Mother-in-law… with manual in hand to help. We read through the manual several times, couldn’t read anything helpful. Then she watched me sew. She said the thread was acting “funny”. So I changed the spool of thread. And that was it! Somehow I had gotten a “bad“ spool of thread! Weird! That’s the only issue I have ever had. And I sew some pretty thick heavy fabrics, never really changing the needle or anything… I think I have changed the needle once. My mother-in-law cringes when I tell her what sorts of fabric and glitter ribbon I put through my sewing machine 

Honestly I have never really oiled my machine properly, just that one time with Pam 

& what is “timing could be off”?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Could you give me a quick “how to” on how to oil a machine properly. One time my machine kept breaking the thread every time I tried to sew a stitch, so I sprayed it with Pam.
> 
> I had a sewing expert come over… my Mother-in-law… with manual in hand to help. We read through the manual several times, couldn’t read anything helpful. Then she watched me sew. She said the thread was acting “funny”. So I changed the spool of thread. And that was it! Somehow I had gotten a “bad“ spool of thread! Weird! That’s the only issue I have ever had. And I sew some pretty thick heavy fabrics, never really changing the needle or anything… I think I have changed the needle once. My mother-in-law cringes when I tell her what sorts of fabric and glitter ribbon I put through my sewing machine
> 
> ...


Your owner's manual will tell you about oiling. I'm not sure the new machines require oiling. And only an older machine might have a timing problem. If the timing is off it won't sew properly. I've had bad thread before also. I sent the spool to Coats, as I thought they should know their quality control was poor. They sent me a voucher for a new spool. Not sure I would use Pam--it has propellant, and the oil is organic, which isn't good for the complex sewing machine. Sewing machine oil is best, if you need to use it. 
Your sewing projects are so creative! Love to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## minihorse (Feb 25, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Your sewing projects are so creative! Love to see what everyone comes up with.



Can you tell if your sewing machine needs oil? Heard that most machines make a terrible noise if not oiled properly and wear out those moving parts that ran out of it. If this includes sewing machines, I guess you're not affected.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 26, 2022)

I love seeing the variety of wonderful projects you all come up with here and learning about your machines is pretty fun. I have a Sears Kenmore from 1984 and it has been a great machine for my simple quilting and repair projects. It needs to go in to the repair shop as the tension is off somewhere and it probably needs a good cleaning.

Silver City, I noticed the repair shop had a table of refurbished sewing machines for sale. If you are looking for a used one do you have a similar shop near you? The closest one to us is 50 miles from here.


----------



## chandab (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm using a sewing machine that my Dad gave my Mom in 1975 or 1976.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 27, 2022)

Consensus is...we all like our old sewing machines


----------



## minihorse (Feb 27, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> I love seeing the variety of wonderful projects you all come up with here and learning about your machines is pretty fun.



Me too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2022)

Finished a sock monkey. He is all hand sewn. The pattern came with the socks, and it was not a very good pattern. No instruction on where to attach the tail. Or how to make the cap. I looked at some of my vintage ones for tail placement. 
I found the sock monkey buttons at Hobby Lobby. I thought I could attach one to a card if I decide to give the monkey as a gift.
My husband was totally repelled by the sock monkey. I tortured him by pretended to have the monkey hug him and he couldn't stand it.


----------



## minihorse (Mar 1, 2022)

Another wonderful project, an excellent gift idea. No sewing machine this time?


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 2, 2022)

I love your sock monkey and the buttons are wonderful! 

Poor hubby!


----------



## chandab (Mar 2, 2022)

Cute sock monkey. Love the matching buttons.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 3, 2022)

Well, I'm with your husband on this one. I have always thought sock monkeys were a little creepy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2022)

Grand daughters were here over the weekend. I showed them my aprons, and one of them loved the one I was least pleased with--she loved the colors. Which just goes to show that we can be too critical of our own works. She said "I love that one" and I said, "Here, it's yours. Don't ever admire something someone has crafted unless you want it as a gift--we are always looking for recipients of our over-production!" She is taking a sewing class, and the apron she chose had no pocket. So I suggested as a good project for her class, she could add a pocket to it. I'll be interested to see if she follows through with the idea.
In between craft projects at the moment, so I need to find one. I'm over the toadstool/apron mania and need to move on! (They were not repelled by the sock monkey, but neither said she loved it, so I'm keeping it for a while longer.)


----------



## Kelly (Mar 13, 2022)

Does she have a sewing machine??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Does she have a sewing machine?? ♥♥


Yes. She is using the teacher's at class--a classic black one.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi y'all!

Just touching bases, as I've been busy catching up on class work from being ill with Covid.

I've found someone local who refurbishes and sells classic/vintage machines. I'll being coming here for advice and opinions over the next few weeks as I work out what machine will be best for me.

I thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 16, 2022)

My 9 year old grandaughter made her first quilt in sewing class.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 16, 2022)

Wow! What a BEAUTIFUL job! 

Silver City? Are you thinking what I am thinking?….. If a 9 year old can sew THAT, then you can do it too!! ♥♥

That really is impressive


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 16, 2022)

Wow Willow Flats granddaughter! You did an amazing job! Your star is perfect and I love your applique on top!

Love your fabrics! Happy colors! ☀

Willow Flats, you must have enjoyed watching that come together!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2022)

The flower petals have pleats! Very nice job!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 16, 2022)

They live 2 hours away and she was taking a class where they store their projects on a shelf and someone lifted her actual first quilt top before she was done putting the back on it, so she said "I really had to scramble to get this done before the class ended."

Can you imagine?! She took it a lot better than I would have!


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 17, 2022)

That is terrible. She certainly rose above and focused on what she could do, not worry over what couldn’t be changed.

She taught a few lessons as well as learned a few!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 17, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Silver City? Are you thinking what I am thinking?….. If a 9 year old can sew THAT, then you can do it too!! ♥♥
> 
> That really is impressive



Why yes, yes I was! If she can make that SPECTACULAR quilt, then I can make....well....WHAT ever I like.

A serious question: would 8 layers of denim be equivalent to canvas? If a machine can sew through those 8 layers, I figured it should be able to handle canvas. Then I thought, canvas may be woven differently and would break needles or ruin internal gears.

Help!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2022)

It's not always the thickness of the project, you also need to consider the size/strength of the needle.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 18, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Why yes, yes I was! If she can make that SPECTACULAR quilt, then I can make....well....WHAT ever I like.
> 
> A serious question: would 8 layers of denim be equivalent to canvas? If a machine can sew through those 8 layers, I figured it should be able to handle canvas. Then I thought, canvas may be woven differently and would break needles or ruin internal gears.
> 
> Help!!


Canvas would probably not be as thick as 8 layers of denim. Appropriate needle, as Chandab says. I've never tried to sew canvas, as in tent repair, but I have sewn woven handles onto my harness bag, repaired face masks and also winter blankets. The face mask was the hardest because of the plastic.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 18, 2022)

Just got my primitive Ark back from the framer. They did such an amazing job! Now I have to figure out where to hang it, as my wall space is limited.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 18, 2022)

Wow Marsha! That looks like a vintage piece. Nice job. ❤


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 18, 2022)

I told you I did pottery many years ago and thought I didn't have anything left to show for it when I found this pit fired piece in the back of a storage cupboard! I thought I posted it the other day but can't find the post. (Sorry if it is a repeat.) It was in the ground over night with a fire and sprinkled with iron oxides so I didn't know what it would look like til I dug it up in the morning.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 18, 2022)

I love the coloring  Nice


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2022)

That pot is just gorgeous! The shape and color and just right. So glad you showed it.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 19, 2022)

chandab said:


> It's not always the thickness of the project, you also need to consider the size/strength of the needle.


Thank you Chanda. I'll add it to my questions for the seller list.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 19, 2022)

You can always buy a heavy duty needle for the types of fabric you will be sewing. Or a smaller needle if you are sewing silk or something more delicate. The needles on sewing machines are changeable.…but I hardly ever change mine


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't laugh, please! I wanted to try and make a gourd button with google eyes. It was very hard to align the drill press accurately, even though I predrilled the spot. The eyes are inset. It is 1 1/2". 
It's supposed to be a spider. I think I will do a fish next time, as it would only need one eye. That would be easier to design.
Meanwhile, my mom asked me to make her some pajama bottoms. She sent me a pair to use as a pattern. Easy, huh? She says "just cut around it, you don't need to have a pattern." Well, I'm working on them but I think she'll be sorry she didn't insist on a store bought pattern!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 25, 2022)

I love your big eye spider button! His eyes not being "aligned" make him adorable! 

Eyes are very difficult (and nostrils apparently) as you'll see with my snake.
I decided to leave them alone anyway. I'll post a picture as soon as he finishes curing.


----------



## minihorse (Mar 25, 2022)

The button looks nice, and the eyes added more life to it. So you can paint as well?


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2022)

Last Sunday I was teaching kids about the tabernacle so I made one out of cardboard and paper and my craft supplies. The big box was from my new cart and the rest from supplies from our recent remodel. 
I had it in a room across the hall and when we returned the kids sang so loud and were so happy that that ritual has been done away with!


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 26, 2022)

That is an amazing repurpose of your cart box, Willow Flats! It looks excellent!

I’m guessing it is pretty heavy duty cardboard? I always find that hard to breakdown as it is so sturdy!


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 26, 2022)

Marsha, your button is perfectly fetching! It looks like an important button, you know, the one that fastens the top of your full length opera cape kind of thing…..not that I’ve ever actually seen an opera cape.. 

It would look great on anything!


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2022)

I don't think I've shared this one, and in a couple days it'll be mailed to it's new home to be a couch quilt. I've been calling it "the ugly" quilt, as the fabrics for the top came in a box of fabric from an estate sale, the fabrics were pre-cut, and some what poorly done, there was no pattern, so I just started sewing, made a couple cuts and did more sewing. The back is a lovely floral print. It wasn't done in this pic, but it's the only one I've taken.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2022)

minihorse said:


> The button looks nice, and the eyes added more life to it. So you can paint as well?


Don't think you could call what I do "painting"!


chandab said:


> I don't think I've shared this one, and in a couple days it'll be mailed to it's new home to be a couch quilt. I've been calling it "the ugly" quilt, as the fabrics for the top came in a box of fabric from an estate sale, the fabrics were pre-cut, and some what poorly done, there was no pattern, so I just started sewing, made a couple cuts and did more sewing. The back is a lovely floral print. It wasn't done in this pic, but it's the only one I've taken.


You were brave to take a chance on that tote of precut pieces. The colors are very nice! You always show such nice quilting projects.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Last Sunday I was teaching kids about the tabernacle so I made one out of cardboard and paper and my craft supplies. The big box was from my new cart and the rest from supplies from our recent remodel.
> I had it in a room across the hall and when we returned the kids sang so loud and were so happy that that ritual has been done away with!
> 
> View attachment 46519


Wow. Looks rich and elegant. No wonder the group was so impressed.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 26, 2022)

I like what you did chandab with the pieces. It looks like a perfect couch quilt, fun and cozy. 

All cozy quilts are beautiful by function!


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You were brave to take a chance on that tote of precut pieces. The colors are very nice! You always show such nice quilting projects.


I didn't realize it was so much pre-cut pieces, as there were some uncut fabrics as well, I just picked boxes with fabrics i liked. Did give some away that didn't fit my needs/taste.
Thank you.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 28, 2022)

I finally finished the snake, yay. I had to go back and look, I carved the foam back in August! Wow, I am slow.


Those are my feet, so you can get an idea of size. And just for fun:



He is styrofoam, covered in mesh, then several layers of Thinset with three different sizes of glass tiles and a few seed beads, sprinkled here and there, and for the nostrils, and painted glass eyes.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 28, 2022)

Wow! What a nice craft!!


----------



## minihorse (Mar 28, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> He is styrofoam, covered in mesh, then several layers of Thinset with three different sizes of glass tiles and a few seed beads, sprinkled here and there, and for the nostrils, and painted glass eyes.


So creative.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> I finally finished the snake, yay. I had to go back and look, I carved the foam back in August! Wow, I am slow.
> View attachment 46540
> 
> Those are my feet, so you can get an idea of size. And just for fun:
> ...


That looks amazing. I like how its head is sort of reared up, as though looking around. With the thinset, would it be durable for outdoors? What made you think of such an interesting craft?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 28, 2022)

Wow! He turned out really cute!  great job!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 29, 2022)

I have a dream of making outdoor sculptures. I also love mosaics. The Thinset and the glass tiles are what you need for outdoor mosaics, so the snake should be durable for outdoors. The foam came from researching DIY outdoor sculptures. Turns out carving foam is quite common for movie props, theme parks, Halloween props, even signage and architectural elements. As for the snake's head position, generally, the snakes I see usually have their head up like that, and I thought it would look more interesting that way, too.


----------



## minihorse (Mar 30, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> I have a dream of making outdoor sculptures. I also love mosaics. The Thinset and the glass tiles are what you need for outdoor mosaics, so the snake should be durable for outdoors. The foam came from researching DIY outdoor sculptures. Turns out carving foam is quite common for movie props, theme parks, Halloween props, even signage and architectural elements. As for the snake's head position, generally, the snakes I see usually have their head up like that, and I thought it would look more interesting that way, too.


So what's next?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 30, 2022)

Well, I've started a styrofoam table. It will be covered with mesh and then Exterior Foam Coat, put out by the Hot Wire Foam Factory(also the place I got my cutters from) instead of Thinset. Doesn't sound much like sculpture, but it's practical, and I want to see how strong it will be. Because you know I will be making a lifesize miniature foal eventually!


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 30, 2022)

I think your snake is an absolute charmer and your table idea sounds terrific! As you say, a practical sculpture! I love to draw, but sculpture is way beyond my skillset!

How big will your table be? Will you add mosaic also?

A lifesize mini foal…awwwwww


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 31, 2022)

The top is made, it's about 3' square. I haven't decided on how I want to do the legs or how plain or embellished I want it to be. MaryFlora, if I can do "sculpture", anyone can do it. I started with paper mache because I had no clue about armatures (or anything else) and paper mache is cheap. And I found a website that's wonderful. The mosaics with the Thinset is a little trickier because of how fast the Thinset dries. But mosaics can be as simple or complex as you want, and a wide variety of materials can be used. My problem is too many ideas in my head, and too many projects started. Finishing a project is a challenge for me. But I'm not happy if I can't be creative.


----------



## minihorse (Mar 31, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Well, I've started a styrofoam table. It will be covered with mesh and then Exterior Foam Coat, put out by the Hot Wire Foam Factory(also the place I got my cutters from) instead of Thinset. Doesn't sound much like sculpture, but it's practical, and I want to see how strong it will be. Because you know I will be making a lifesize miniature foal eventually!


Is the process of covering it with mesh, coating, and other stuff different from that of the snake?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 1, 2022)

The covering with mesh and then coating it will be the same. The product I'm going to coat it with is new to me, but I think it will be easier than Thinset. It's supposed to have a stone like texture and can be brushed on, troweled on, or even sprayed (special equipment there), so it will definitely be different.


----------



## minihorse (Apr 1, 2022)

It must be as nice, just the same. Enjoy, and thanks for the replies.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2022)

Don't you just hate it when a project you have been working on doesn't turn out? You keep tweaking and reworking, and it still doesn't turn out. This happened to me with a box I've been working on. I cross stitched a design for the top and repainted a wooden box. I'm not pleased at all with it. Grrr.
No, you cannot see it!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 2, 2022)

I am sure it is fabulous Marsha! All your crafts turn out beautiful.…but if you really don’t like it, you could always see how ugly you can make it…. And then post pics to give everyone a good laugh 

I don’t have the patience to tweak and rework stuff so mine usually ends up in the trash or as a dog toy


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 2, 2022)

One of the reasons (and there are many) it takes me so long to finish anything, is when it's not turning out like I want, I leave it sitting while I try to figure out how to fix/make it how I want. Sometimes for months...
In the end, sometimes you just have to embrace the imperfections.  It's art after all, and I figure those imperfections are what make it art.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 2, 2022)

You all have me laughing


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I am sure it is fabulous Marsha! All your crafts turn out beautiful.…but if you really don’t like it, you could always see how ugly you can make it…. And then post pics to give everyone a good laugh


Oh my gosh I never thought of doing this! Making it MORE ugly! I may try this.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 2, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> One of the reasons (and there are many) it takes me so long to finish anything, is when it's not turning out like I want, I leave it sitting while I try to figure out how to fix/make it how I want. Sometimes for months...
> In the end, sometimes you just have to embrace the imperfections.  It's art after all, and I figure those imperfections are what make it art.


In many cultures, an imperfection is always put in intentionally. Mosques, with their beautifully painted architecture and mosaics? An imperfection placed within. Woven rugs from many places are the same.

The reasoning is that only God is perfect. If we try to be.....welll....let's just admit that pride often goes before a fall.

I like Kelly's idea. In that frame of mind you may come out with a treasure you'd never imagined.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2022)

I am the admin for our Oklahoma Button Society facebook page. We are having a flower button exchange right now. This is what I made for my exchange partner. Can hardly wait to see what she makes me!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 3, 2022)

Well I just can’t be part of this thread anymore!  You all are so incredibly creative!

Dragon Hill, thank you for sharing your process! Mosaics would be a great activity to do with the grandkids. They are also very creative and love to make things. A fun summer activity and maybe not as intimidating as sculpture!  Thank you!

Marsha, your angel button doll is just cuter than words can describe! I love the simple look to her face, though I don’t think anything about creating her was simple!!
Your exchange partner will be over the moon!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 3, 2022)

Marsha, she is cute! What talent you have. You will have to let us know how she likes it and what you recieve.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 3, 2022)

Ok y'all. I don't *feel* like I have any talent. I'm still guilty of ideas and not d-o-i-n-g.

Please tag me, send me a message, talk about me 'til my ears turn red, etc., until I share something....ANYTHING...that I've done! Please help me!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> One of the reasons (and there are many) it takes me so long to finish anything, is when it's not turning out like I want, I leave it sitting while I try to figure out how to fix/make it how I want. Sometimes for months...
> In the end, sometimes you just have to embrace the imperfections.  It's art after all, and I figure those imperfections are what make it art.


Yes, sometimes I leave things a long time while I ponder on them too. Sometimes I finish them. Sometimes I throw them away as hopeless!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 4, 2022)

Silver City! You have talent! What ideas do you have?

I just made this tutu for my upcoming show, we will be in the costume class! Soooo excited!



So that got me thinking about you. Silver City, why not make yourself a tutu? Or the horse, or the dog…. or the cat?! Do you have a cat? You could make the tutu for the cat out of toilet paper and hay string! You can’t get any cheaper or simpler than that! Of course we would need pics of said cat with tutu on!!  There are so many easy tutu tutorials on YouTube and you don’t have to sew anything, just tie knots. Easy peasy! So Silver City? Do you accept the tutu challenge?  And anyone/everyone else who wants to make a fun tutu and show off their tutu challenge  It really is fun and easy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Silver City! You have talent! What ideas do you have?
> 
> I just made this tutu for my upcoming show, we will be in the costume class! Soooo excited!
> View attachment 46620
> ...


What is the well dress horse wearing?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What is the well dress horse wearing?



The tutu of course! Oh… did y’all think the tutu was for me??  It was just so stinking cute so I had to try it on  LOL LOL  but I really made it for Breezy.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2022)

At the show this weekend they are also having “best decorated stall” contest. It is the “Daffodil & Dandy Show” so I am decorating Breezy’s stall with daffodils and dandelions. I just got finished making the daffodils.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 5, 2022)

Kelly said:


> The tutu of course! Oh… did y’all think the tutu was for me??  It was just so stinking cute so I had to try it on  LOL LOL  but I really made it for Breezy.
> 
> View attachment 46634


So glad you cleared that up Kelly  It does look good on both of you though


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2022)

I haven't taken a complete picture yet, but just finished my niece's graduation gift. Hoping she won't see it here, I"m sure she's not a member, and it's not like FB where something might cross your feed... The backing is grey, white and black music themed fabric.


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2022)

I don't think I've posted this baby quilt I whipped up for a dear friend's first grandchild.
It wasn't quite finished here, I think I still had to quilt it and bind it (might have been just binding).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2022)

chandab said:


> I haven't taken a complete picture yet, but just finished my niece's graduation gift. Hoping she won't see it here, I"m sure she's not a member, and it's not like FB where something might cross your feed... The backing is grey, white and black music themed fabric.


Beautiful. You have such an eye for color.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2022)

chandab said:


> I don't think I've posted this baby quilt I whipped up for a dear friend's first grandchild.
> It wasn't quite finished here, I think I still had to quilt it and bind it (might have been just binding).


What cute fabric! She will love it.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 6, 2022)

I love those daffodils!!

As far as what I've done, I have a bunch of things in bins, tucked away in the barn. Mostly wreaths, but a few other odds and ends too.

For the tutu challenge, if I tried that on my cat Simona, I believe she might rip my arms off.  


I'll ask the dogs what they think about it.


----------



## chandab (Apr 7, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Beautiful. You have such an eye for color.





Marsha Cassada said:


> What cute fabric! She will love it.


Thank you, I appreciate it.
The baby quilt 3 of the fabrics were a coordinating group, I added the red for a pop of color.
The grad gift quilt was just pulling fabrics I liked, after I found the focus fabric. I got the focus and the two border fabrics at the same time, and a couple days later picked up the other two fabrics off the sale rack, hoping they would go, and they did.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 7, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I love those daffodils!!
> 
> As far as what I've done, I have a bunch of things in bins, tucked away in the barn. Mostly wreaths, but a few other odds and ends too.
> 
> ...


_ T_hey would probably say, "Go for it, Simona will like it, just not me"


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 9, 2022)

Your quilts are beautiful, chandab! Your color choices are lovely. The Spring like colors of the baby quilt with the pop of red is very cheerful and the soft colors of your niece’s are perfect. With the music theme back she must be a music lover!

I’m late to respond but love the tutu and the daffodils, Kelly! I actually thought you would each wear a tutu…a good look!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 9, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Your quilts are beautiful, chandab! Your color choices are lovely. The Spring like colors of the baby quilt with the pop of red is very cheerful and the soft colors of your niece’s are perfect. With the music theme back she must be a music lover!
> 
> I’m late to respond but love the tutu and the daffodils, Kelly! I actually thought you would each wear a tutu…a good look!


Maryflora, I agree with you, they both would look cute in the tutu!


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Your quilts are beautiful, chandab! Your color choices are lovely. The Spring like colors of the baby quilt with the pop of red is very cheerful and the soft colors of your niece’s are perfect. With the music theme back she must be a music lover!


Thank you. Theater first, then music, but I couldn't find theater themed fabric I liked (she doesn't care for movies, she likes stage theater). The quilt label has the comedy/tragedy masks embroidered on it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2022)

The flower swap I received from my exchange partner. I sent her the doll with button legs. I got this pretty Easter gift in the mail today. She is very creative with paper crafts especially. The flower button is hand made ribbonwork. The bunny and eggs are buttons. So sweet!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 9, 2022)

Very cute. How exciting to receive cute gifts


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 9, 2022)

Those are charming and the ribbon work button is so pretty! She is definitely a crafty lady!

It may sound silly but I love those carrots! They make me wonder how many carrots I’ve handed over to equines over the years!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m making a covered wagon for two upcoming patriotic parades. It’s coming together


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I’m making a covered wagon for two upcoming patriotic parades. It’s coming togetherView attachment 46788


That is awesome. Good job.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 16, 2022)

Marsha, I love it! Is that a washboard hanging off the back too?


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 16, 2022)

Love it! Your details make it so appealing.  When and where are your parades?

You will be a BIG hit!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 16, 2022)

WOW! Now that is COOL! Wish you would have done a tutorial along the way! Can’t wait to see you in action


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2022)

My first attempt at machine applique on the banner. It's just pinned on. I was thinking it took away from the pioneer wagon look, but since they are patriotic parades, I thought it was appropriate. I have an old wooden box that will go under the seat to hold a graniteware coffeepot and some dried gourds. Yes, a washboard on there. Can you think of anything else that might work? 
I thought of putting a gunny sack under the saddle. Do you think that would be too uncomfortable for Dapper Dan?
The hoops are pvc. I used a queen sheet, but a painter's cloth would probably look better. The pvc is zip tied to the cart. 10' length for the back and 11' for the front. (Did you know that 1/2" pvc is now $1 a foot?!) My husband installed a stick in the middle to keep the hoops apart. He wanted it to sag more but I liked it more taut. He made the lantern holder, which fits into my flag holder. Everything will be securely wired on.
I'd rather use Midnight, as she looks more pioneerish, but she is not a parade horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Love it! Your details make it so appealing.  When and where are your parades?
> 
> 
> I'm in Oklahoma. My hometown and another small town nearby.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 16, 2022)

Wow, so creative. You will be a hit in the parade. I'm guessing you will be in costume also. Please share pictures.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 16, 2022)

I love it! The only thing I can think of to add would be a little water barrel.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2022)

I made another google eye gourd button. I'm not crazy about the detail on this one; I think I will try another. Maybe make a black fish with teeth??


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 27, 2022)

I like It! But yeah, make another one! I like the idea of a black fish with teeth and google eye!


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2022)

I like the orange fishy button, very cute.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2022)

How did you get the fish in the water to pose so perfectly for his picture?!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 28, 2022)

I like him too! He looks like he's just waiting to be the inspiration for a children's book.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2022)

There will be an article about the Oklahoma Capitol building in our upcoming newsletter. I made this button to go with the article. It is decoupage on wood. I put a fine zipper around the edge, then beaded. Including beading, it is 1 1/2".


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 6, 2022)

How did you bead a zipper?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> How did you bead a zipper?


Half of the zipper attached to the side of the button, then just bead along the edge. The zipper is a vintage, very soft and fine one. Not sure such zippers are even made any more. I threw the other half away--maybe I should save it in case I want to do something like this again.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 6, 2022)

Very creative


----------



## chandab (May 14, 2022)

Just finished this table runner the other day.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 15, 2022)

Very nice. I love the border


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2022)

chandab said:


> Just finished this table runner the other day.


The border is perfect!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2022)

I am a button collector, so I am always on the lookout for ways to store or display. I cross stitched the Greek Key design on perforated paper to use with my buttons. Then I found a frame that seemed perfect. I thought the Greek Key would be easy to cross stitch, but it wasn't. I tried stitching each arm; then tried going across; then ended up going down. Perforated paper is not very forgiving when one has to take the stitching out frequently!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 15, 2022)

The table runner is lovely, Chanda. I know you stated ‘Fall’, but it has a Christmas feel too, I think, with the red and soft green!

Marsha, your buttons are creative and attractive. The framing is beautiful.You must be a very patient lady!


----------



## minihorse (May 15, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I am a button collector, so I am always on the lookout for ways to store or display. I cross stitched the Greek Key design on perforated paper to use with my buttons. Then I found a frame that seemed perfect. I thought the Greek Key would be easy to cross stitch, but it wasn't. I tried stitching each arm; then tried going across; then ended up going down. Perforated paper is not very forgiving when one has to take the stitching out frequently!


That is a beautiful frame of buttons looking pretty much like precious medals and gems. You must have thousands of buttons in your stash?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2022)

minihorse said:


> That is a beautiful frame of buttons looking pretty much like precious medals and gems. You must have thousands of buttons in your stash?


Most Greek Key buttons are pretty ordinary. It was a very common theme in Victorian times. But they are very attractive. I might have a thousand buttons. I've been collecting for more than 30 years. They don't take up a lot of room and they give me a lot of pleasure. Hopefully they will also be an investment.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 16, 2022)

Great job on the buttons. That frame is awesome


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> The table runner is lovely, Chanda. I know you stated ‘Fall’, but it has a Christmas feel too, I think, with the red and soft green!


Thank you very much.
Fall leaves in 2-3 of the fabrics. More orange-toned than Christmas red.


----------



## minihorse (May 16, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Most Greek Key buttons are pretty ordinary. It was a very common theme in Victorian times. But they are very attractive. I might have a thousand buttons. I've been collecting for more than 30 years. They don't take up a lot of room and they give me a lot of pleasure. Hopefully they will also be an investment.


Very attractive indeed. Have you used your buttons in one or some of your creations before?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2022)

I cross stitched this. I made the snowman button out of paperclay. It is a Christmas card.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 2, 2022)

What???? Not only are your thinking Christmas but you are handcrafting a really lovely sweet card! 

I’m so conflicted…not sure whether to send you a “Wow! Fabulous!” or a “Bah humbug!”


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 2, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> What???? Not only are your thinking Christmas but you are handcrafting a really lovely sweet card!
> 
> I’m so conflicted…not sure whether to send you a “Wow! Fabulous!” or a “Bah humbug!”


I just like to have a little hand project going. I crocheted an oyster with a pearl, but it is not worth showing.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 2, 2022)

You are a woman on the go that is for sure! The oyster sounds very clever! Growing up in NW Florida on the Gulf we ate lots of seafood including oysters, and I love them. Never found a pearl in mine!


----------



## minihorse (Jun 2, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I cross stitched this. I made the snowman button out of paperclay. It is a Christmas card.


Creativity at its best.


Marsha Cassada said:


> I just like to have a little hand project going. I crocheted an oyster with a pearl, but it is not worth showing.


Well, why don't you try me/us?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2022)

Okay, here is the crocheted oyster. It is quite small, so I'm thinking it would be a fun pattern to do as buttons on a handmade sweater. I just used the Perle thread I had on hand to experiment.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 3, 2022)

It IS a little oyster!!! It opens, and has a pearl, and EVERYTHING!!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 4, 2022)

Super cute! All the other oysters will be jealous!


----------



## minihorse (Jun 4, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Okay, here is the crocheted oyster. It is quite small, so I'm thinking it would be a fun pattern to do as buttons on a handmade sweater. I just used the Perle thread I had on hand to experiment.


That's really cute. How did you come up with that project?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2022)

I enjoy working with gourd to make buttons. I have some old linoleum from a neighbor's house and decided to put it on the gourd. Added a bronzeish sparkly.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 24, 2022)

Your creativity is amazing and so is that button! It looks like part of an old map. Totally wonderful!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 25, 2022)

So pretty Marsha! Is it just me, or can you see a sweet mini horse face just above and to the left of the gems, orange in color?!!!


----------



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> So pretty Marsha! Is it just me, or can you see a sweet mini horse face just above and to the left of the gems, orange in color?!!!


You're right, I can see it too. Can you see how perfect the eye and ear are?


----------



## AKSThomp (Jun 30, 2022)

OH BOY! Crafters!!! I'm so excited we have crafters! I bake art cakes and I sew a lot (or well, a lot when I actually have the time to!!! LOL!). I look forward to going back through the thread and seeing what everyone likes to do!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2022)

I see it! I see it!!


----------



## kimbalina (Jul 5, 2022)

Martha, you really are incredible! I am a big fan! I wish I could see the mini horse in the button!! I will spend the rest of the day trying probably!!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 5, 2022)

Here it is! It is in orange at the upper right corner.....and it looks like there is a pig in pink to the left of it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 5, 2022)

Ha!Ha! I'm sure many a child lay on the linoleum "rug" looking at designs.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2022)

I've been working on a button book for my granddaughter--hoping to interest another generation in my hobby! I'm not happy with the spiral binding and plan to take it to a different place to be rebound. But what do you think of my idea?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 6, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I've been working on a button book for my granddaughter--hoping to interest another generation in my hobby! I'm not happy with the spiral binding and plan to take it to a different place to be rebound. But what do you think of my idea?View attachment 47781
> View attachment 47782
> View attachment 47783


You are so crafty and creative. I think you granddaughter will love it.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 6, 2022)

Love it! It’s a terrific way to personalize a hobby you enjoy! 

Would your granddaughter enjoy, in addition to your creative books, a blank personalized journal you created for her to note her finds, with a few idea starters throughout such as, “biggest button I ever saw”, “my favorite button in Grandma’s collection”, “if I made a button I’d use…..” , I just love this button ……Grandma made?”…..

I better stop before you pull the plug on me! 

It’s been quite awhile but I do remember stitching journals together on the sewing machine as it made a nice flat binding which I preferred over the plastic ring type binder. 

Personally the information and photos you have shared about buttons absolutely piqued my interest! I love keeping an eye out for them now at garage sales, or thrift shops, whenever I go to one!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Love it! It’s a terrific way to personalize a hobby you enjoy!
> 
> Would your granddaughter enjoy, in addition to your creative books, a blank personalized journal you created for her to note her finds, with a few idea starters throughout such as, “biggest button I ever saw”, “my favorite button in Grandma’s collection”, “if I made a button I’d use…..” , I just love this button ……Grandma made?”…..
> 
> ...


I love those ideas! She is only 2 at this time, but this gives me some wonderful ideas for some of her older sisters.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 7, 2022)

Thank you Marsha! You’re so right, a 2 year old is adorable but a little young! 

You are very creative and artistic in a variety of ways. Did you grow up in a family that passed on a love of arts and crafts in its many forms?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2022)

I grew some gourds last year. Our garden club is meeting this week to decorate them for birdhouses. I printed out a picture of our mountain boomer lizard on onion skin paper and decoupaged it on the gourd. I want to add some other embellishment; hopefully there will be some creative ideas at our meeting.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice work, the lizard looks so real like crawling on the gourd. Does it need a top coat?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 13, 2022)

Very nice detail


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2022)

minihorse said:


> Nice work, the lizard looks so real like crawling on the gourd. Does it need a top coat?


I will spray it with sealer when all finished. Just decoupaged a butterfly from our garden to add to it. Hope to have more show and tell after our meeting tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone's creativity!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2022)

We met to decorate the gourd birdhouses. Lots of magazines to cut up, paper napkins with pretty flowers and butterflies, and die cuts. Every color of paint. Many decided to decoupage and it was so much fun to see everyone's creativity! Some didn't quite finish, so hopefully they will bring them for Show & Tell at our next meeting.
I painted some stems and leaves on my mountain boomer gourd, then worked on another one when I got home. I did decoupage birds/nest and added some painted details. Tried my hand at "shingles" made of pine cones. Man, that was tedious; probably won't do it again. It was harder because I used E6000 glue, as I want to hang the birdhouse outdoors. I thought of using Gorilla Glue, but I think ti would have been even more difficult to work with. I sealed it with matte acrylic seal so it should be weatherproof.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 17, 2022)

That is one gorgeous birdhouse, Marsha! What type of bird is most likely to move in, other than one with exquisite taste!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> That is one gorgeous birdhouse, Marsha! What type of bird is most likely to move in, other than one with exquisite taste!


Any regular sized bird. Maybe not wrens. We'll see if any choose it! May wait till next spring to put them out.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 17, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We met to decorate the gourd birdhouses. Lots of magazines to cut up, paper napkins with pretty flowers and butterflies, and die cuts. Every color of paint. Many decided to decoupage and it was so much fun to see everyone's creativity! Some didn't quite finish, so hopefully they will bring them for Show & Tell at our next meeting.
> I painted some stems and leaves on my mountain boomer gourd, then worked on another one when I got home. I did decoupage birds/nest and added some painted details. Tried my hand at "shingles" made of pine cones. Man, that was tedious; probably won't do it again. It was harder because I used E6000 glue, as I want to hang the birdhouse outdoors. I thought of using Gorilla Glue, but I think ti would have been even more difficult to work with. I sealed it with matte acrylic seal so it should be weatherproof.


Marsha, I love it! Lots of beautiful detail.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 18, 2022)

Another beautiful creation. 

That looks cozy! No need for reservation?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 18, 2022)

Marsha,
Curious, did they have any Birds and Blooms magazines for clippings at your meeting? They would provide a treasure trove of material!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha,
> Curious, did they have any Birds and Blooms magazines for clippings at your meeting? They would provide a treasure trove of material!


No, interestingly. Maybe they didn't want to cut them up! I didn't use the magazines so I'm not sure which ones. The paper napkins with flowers and butterfies were the most popular for decoupage. 
The birds I used were die cuts; I scanned them and printed them on onion skin paper. The nest was a photo off the internet that I printed onto onion skin.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 18, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> No, interestingly. Maybe they didn't want to cut them up! I didn't use the magazines so I'm not sure which ones. The paper napkins with flowers and butterfies were the most popular for decoupage.
> The birds I used were die cuts; I scanned them and printed them on onion skin paper. The nest was a photo off the internet that I printed onto onion skin.


Well it came out gorgeous!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2022)

Working on another felt hamburger.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 28, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Working on another felt hamburger.


Wow! Are they all done by hand?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 28, 2022)

minihorse said:


> Wow! Are they all done by hand?


Yes. I enjoy handwork. Need to get the bun and patty made. Also made some potato chips. Adding a slice of watermelon to the party.


----------



## AKSThomp (Jul 28, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Working on another felt hamburger. View attachment 47913


That is too cute! Do you have a pic handy of a complete one?


----------



## AKSThomp (Jul 28, 2022)

Hello - I am still kind a new here. I have been crafting and creating art my whole life, but currently my family is living at my family's old home place with my dad, while our own house is being flipped so we can sell it and build on the family property... which means right now I have no crafting or sewing room.  Makes for a kind of sad mom. The only "crafting" I can really pull off at all are my art cakes, because I can use the kitchen well enough. SO I guess I'll just share some of the things I had done before. These are my three kids in costumes I had made here and there in the past. The only things here I didn't make were the 2 wigs (though I did add the red skullcap to the Hellboy wig) and the shoes/boots. The rest was all handmade. I love Halloween and Christmas. I also like to do custom western shirts, and miscellaneous other crafts, as well as painting and drawing. I also teach Paint Your Pet at Painting with a Twist as well. My "regular job" is graphic artist for a screen printing and embroidery company.


----------



## AKSThomp (Jul 28, 2022)

A few of my western shirts


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 28, 2022)

AKSThomp said:


> A few of my western shirts


You do beautiful work!! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 28, 2022)

Marsha, your felt burger is absolutely perfect! There is something soothing about handwork even if it makes us crazy at times!

AKST, wonderful outfits! Love the colors in the shirts!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 28, 2022)

AKSThomp said:


> That is too cute! Do you have a pic handy of a complete one?


----------



## AKSThomp (Jul 28, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You do beautiful work!! Looking forward to seeing more.


Thank you! Can't wait to have another studio!


----------



## AKSThomp (Jul 28, 2022)

Those are so cute.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 29, 2022)

Awesome! Those are really cute. 

That's enough I don't like chili sauce. Okay?


----------



## AKSThomp (Jul 29, 2022)

Reminds me - I was thinking some day of doing some really large "fast food" things that could be used as beanbag chairs, ottomans, pillows, whatever. I think a towering cheeseburger footrest would be fun in a game room or something.


----------



## AKSThomp (Jul 29, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Marsha, your felt burger is absolutely perfect! There is something soothing about handwork even if it makes us crazy at times!
> 
> AKST, wonderful outfits! Love the colors in the shirts!


Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 29, 2022)

AKSThomp said:


> Reminds me - I was thinking some day of doing some really large "fast food" things that could be used as beanbag chairs, ottomans, pillows, whatever. I think a towering cheeseburger footrest would be fun in a game room or something.


Wow, you are ambitious. Interesting to ponder what kind of fabrics to use.


----------



## charlottein (Jul 29, 2022)

I made Chaos an Arabian style halter since my friend is gonna take pictures for me tomorrow. Didn’t really know what I was doing and I think I should have dropped the noseband an inch. It is not adjustable. Paracord, plastic beads, some sew on trim, and canvas ribbon. The poll has the thicker ribbon above the top beads.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 29, 2022)

charlottein said:


> I made Chaos an Arabian style halter since my friend is gonna take pictures for me tomorrow. Didn’t really know what I was doing and I think I should have dropped the noseband an inch. It is not adjustable. Paracord, plastic beads, some sew on trim, and canvas ribbon. The poll has the thicker ribbon above the top beads. View attachment 47949


That is beautiful, precision work! Very nice indeed!


----------



## charlottein (Jul 29, 2022)

Thanks! I really wanted purple, but these were the only large hole beads I could find. I am not sure how the cable halters are actually constructed, but they are so pricy! This one cost $10 in materials.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2022)

charlottein said:


> Thanks! I really wanted purple, but these were the only large hole beads I could find. I am not sure how the cable halters are actually constructed, but they are so pricy! This one cost $10 in materials.


When you go into business making these, maybe you can find a bead supplier!


----------



## AKSThomp (Aug 1, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Wow, you are ambitious. Interesting to ponder what kind of fabrics to use.


I don't know yet, but I'm thinking maybe crushed panne, because it is fairly rugged and really soft and kind of fun.


----------



## AKSThomp (Aug 1, 2022)

charlottein said:


> I made Chaos an Arabian style halter since my friend is gonna take pictures for me tomorrow. Didn’t really know what I was doing and I think I should have dropped the noseband an inch. It is not adjustable. Paracord, plastic beads, some sew on trim, and canvas ribbon. The poll has the thicker ribbon above the top beads. View attachment 47949


This is cute! I've seen the "traditional" halters made from basically braided steel "picture hanging" wire, clamped and soldered in place, with a tube of the colored "cable shrink wrap", like computer gaming machine builders use, to color the cable. You just have to have the cable run through the tube before the assembling the halter... this kind of stuff



https://www.amazon.com/Heat-Shrink-Tubing-1-10FT-Black/dp/B01BZE0KCC/ref=sr_1_10?crid=27L8C84BBJ7TQ&keywords=colored+cable+shrink+wrap+tubing&qid=1659365966&s=industrial&sprefix=colored+cable+shrink+wrap+tubing%2Cindustrial%2C85&sr=1-10


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2022)

Taking my crafted things to the County Fair tomorrow. It will be fun to see what creative entries there are.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 17, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Taking my crafted things to the County Fair tomorrow. It will be fun to see what creative entries there are.


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## minihorse (Aug 18, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Taking my crafted things to the County Fair tomorrow. It will be fun to see what creative entries there are.


Have fun! Are there many competitions?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 18, 2022)

I second the Good Luck Wishes!! I regret to say that there are no county fairs near me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 19, 2022)

Our entries were way down this year. Disappointing. Guess people just aren't doing the creating and hand work they used to. I entered all the crafted things I've made this year, including 4 hand made buttons. I did very well with ribbons, but it would have been nicer to have more competition in each category. The big surprise was my sock monkey--go figure!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 19, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Our entries were way down this year. Disappointing. Guess people just aren't doing the creating and hand work they used to. I entered all the crafted things I've made this year, including 4 hand made buttons. I did very well with ribbons, but it would have been nicer to have more competition in each category. The big surprise was my sock monkey--go figure!


That is good to hear yo did so well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2022)

Here are my button and felt food entries. I entered the gourd seal in Fine Arts/Adult Acrylic. Not sure what was my competition, as the entry classes were not grouped together.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 20, 2022)

Congratulations, Marsha! That is wonderful! Your work is beautiful and all awards are very deserved!

Does your county fair award small checks also?

Our county fair does, I’m not sure what the award for grand is, but the lesser ranks receive a check for around $4. 

It’s a fun little perk and hubby and I have used it toward ice cream.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Congratulations, Marsha! That is wonderful! Your work is beautiful and all awards are very deserved!
> 
> Does your county fair award small checks also?
> 
> ...


Yes. I made $85. I bought some hay.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations Marsha. Well deserved and we saw it here first!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Congratulations Marsha. Well deserved and we saw it here first!


Yes, you all did see it here first!


----------



## minihorse (Aug 22, 2022)

I knew it. Congratulations Marsha!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2022)

Finishing up some Christmas cards. I made the beehive out of gourd. I plan to mount them on folded cardstock, and hope I have some envelopes in my stash that fit!


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 7, 2022)

Christmas cards, handmade and adorable? Training in a new to you mini, crossing your metal bridges with panache, parade entries, long walks, painting, crafting,….? 

What in the world do you have for breakfast each day? 

You are very inspiring Marsha!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2022)

I've been making mice. A pattern I've used many times. Amazingly complicated and messy. I think I like the bead nose better than pinched fabric. And the gray paint better than the brown.


----------



## Edelweiss (Sep 18, 2022)

My latest attempt at Crafting. Hand painted stall signs.


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 19, 2022)

@Edelweiss beautiful! Did you free hand the letters?


----------



## Edelweiss (Sep 19, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> @Edelweiss beautiful! Did you free hand the letters?


Thank you. No, for the horse and letters I designed a vinyl stencil. It takes quite a bit of time to paint as the vinyl is temporary so you can't just slap on the paint anywhere or it will bleed underneath. Next time I will try customizing the horse with more details, but this horse happens to be almost all black and you can't see his eyes for all that hair, lol, so I left him a silhouette.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 19, 2022)

Both mice and horse are awesome. You must have so much fun


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 22, 2022)

I grew heirloom pod corn this year for the first time, just for autumn decorating. It is in an antique family trug. Didn't grow the bittersweet; I tried it but it only lasted a couple of years in Oklahoma then died. I will use this for some autumn greeting cards.


----------



## LostandFound (Sep 25, 2022)

I've decided to learn how to needle felt. I ordered a kit from amazon but it won't be here until next month. If anyone has any felting tips or resources, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> I've decided to learn how to needle felt. I ordered a kit from amazon but it won't be here until next month. If anyone has any felting tips or resources, I'd appreciate it.


That is such a popular craft right now! I don't do it myself, but I have some things: a tiny squirrel and a bee picture. It looks fascinating.


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 28, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> I've decided to learn how to needle felt. I ordered a kit from amazon but it won't be here until next month. If anyone has any felting tips or resources, I'd appreciate it.


Needle felting is lots of fun, but as a friend once said, make sure you have a recent tetanus shot!  You will poke your finger at some point (no pun intended), no matter how careful you are. Start with 2D objects and get comfy with learning how to shape the projects by felting it more/less and work your way up to 3D. You can use pipe cleaners to make a more structured project. I’ll post a picture of some of our projects when I get a chance. (Getting ready for a three day horse show this weekend out of town!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> Needle felting is lots of fun, but as a friend once said, make sure you have a recent tetanus shot!  You will poke your finger at some point (no pun intended), no matter how careful you are. Start with 2D objects and get comfy with learning how to shape the projects by felting it more/less and work your way up to 3D. You can use pipe cleaners to make a more structured project. I’ll post a picture of some of our projects when I get a chance. (Getting ready for a three day horse show this weekend out of town!)


Love to see them! Felting seems mysterious to me.


----------



## LostandFound (Oct 2, 2022)

Ok, my first attempt at felting is a trivet. The sheep still needs a little work.


----------



## minihorse (Oct 3, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> Ok, my first attempt at felting is a trivet. The sheep still needs a little work.


That looks nice. Are you starting another project?


----------



## LostandFound (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out something I can make and sell, so I will be doing a few felting projects. I'm going to try another trivet today, a design with different colored wool rather than a sheep, I think. I'm using wool from our own sheep, undyed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2022)

A sheep is a good motif since it is your own wool!


----------



## LostandFound (Oct 4, 2022)

I liked the idea of sheep so that people would know what it was made from too. It's harder to make a sheep than I expected though. I fixed that one up a bit and tried something a little different.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2022)

I've been making some buttons lately, and crocheting phone bags for the nursing home. Ran across a button card of jack o lantern face. I decided to make an Artist Trading Card with the face buttons.


----------



## LostandFound (Oct 20, 2022)

That's very cool, though I keep thinking the smile is an upside down bat. I've been working on these trivets but I think I'm about over them. The problem is always what do I do with all this stuff after I make it?


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 20, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> That's very cool, though I keep thinking the smile is an upside down bat. I've been working on these trivets but I think I'm about over them. The problem is always what do I do with all this stuff after I make it?


That's cool


----------



## Kelly (Oct 20, 2022)

Love the horse trivets


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 20, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> That's very cool, though I keep thinking the smile is an upside down bat. I've been working on these trivets but I think I'm about over them. The problem is always what do I do with all this stuff after I make it?


 Me too. I enjoyed the era of the craft show! It was a good outlet for creativeness, and opportunity to enjoy others' works.
Yes, looked like a bat to me also.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2022)

I like working with gourds. After cutting buttons out of the gourd body, the bell-shaped top looked interesting. So I tried some gourd bells. They are hanging in my shop space for the stain to dry. 
Garden club is meeting at my house next month for a wreath-making session and these might be fun to use. Unfortunately, I don't have any more gourd tops left to play with, unless I sacrifice whole gourds.


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2022)

Finished this flip and turn table runner. Had some trouble with it, but since it's for me, the mistakes won't be a big deal.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 9, 2022)

chandab said:


> Finished this flip and turn table runner. Had some trouble with it, but since it's for me, the mistakes won't be a big deal.


You always do such a lovely job with color. I'm noticing the colors flowing from one side to the other.


----------



## chandab (Nov 9, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You always do such a lovely job with color. I'm noticing the colors flowing from one side to the other.


Thank you, I appreciate that. I bought a patriotic charm pack, and tried to kind of plan it to go from red, thru cream to blue; sort of worked but there were definitely more reds than blues.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 13, 2022)

A friend gifted me with buttons from her family stash. I decided to make her a keepsake doll, using many of the buttons. The doll is stuffed with Oklahoma cotton.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 13, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> A friend gifted me with buttons from her family stash. I decided to make her a keepsake doll, using many of the buttons. The doll is stuffed with Oklahoma cotton.


So cute! I love her dress matches


----------



## LostandFound (Nov 13, 2022)

That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## minihorse (Nov 13, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> A friend gifted me with buttons from her family stash. I decided to make her a keepsake doll, using many of the buttons. The doll is stuffed with Oklahoma cotton.


Awesome. That's pretty creative!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2022)

I crocheted a baby blanket to donate.


----------



## candycar (Nov 21, 2022)

I have rediscovered the joy of decoupage.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 21, 2022)

Wow! Those are beautiful


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 21, 2022)

Decoupage is so much fun! Your projects turned out beautifully.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 22, 2022)

I like the last idea, onto the bucket. I hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 22, 2022)

candycar said:


> I have rediscovered the joy of decoupage.
> 
> View attachment 48656
> 
> ...


Amazing work. Congrats!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 29, 2022)

Some of you may remember playing jacks as a kid. I made these, they're one foot tall. Styrofoam cover with experimental cement paper mache clay.


----------



## LostandFound (Nov 29, 2022)

I don't really remember playing jacks, but I must have because I remember stepping on one. Those look really neat!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Some of you may remember playing jacks as a kid. I made these, they're one foot tall. Styrofoam cover with experimental cement paper mache clay.
> View attachment 48698


Will that make them suitable for outdoors? Their proportion and shape is amazing.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 30, 2022)

Thank you, LostandFound and Marsha! I used two different cement paper mache clay recipes from Jonni Good over at Ultimate Paper Mache. They are experimental because we don't know if they will hold up outdoors. I bought a "scroll saw" for foam to make these. I don't know if I could have done the circles so well without it. It was much easier than free hand. The snake I did free hand and the Thinset I used is holding up fine outdoors in the weather. I hope the cement paper mache clay works, it is easier to work with than the Thinset.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 30, 2022)

I played jacks, fun memories Your jacks are great.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 30, 2022)

My sewing project. My Christmas decorations are now complete


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2022)

Wow! The way you did the "bangs" is super cute!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 30, 2022)

Adorable  I love them!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 1, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Wow! The way you did the "bangs" is super cute!


Thank you


----------



## Kelly (Dec 1, 2022)

OMG! They are both sooooo cute!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 1, 2022)

My horse ribbons were collecting dust in the barn so I made a wreath. Now they can collect dust in wreath form 
Before:






After:


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 1, 2022)

I love it!


----------



## 1roadtoad (Dec 1, 2022)

You folks are all so talented. Ribbon wreath, great idea. The sewing project, adorable! Even if I could design and sew those outfits, I doubt any of my animals (horses or donkeys) would allow me to put them on them. I'm jealous.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 7, 2022)

Totally agree with 1roadtoad! You all are so talented and create the most amazing and beautiful items to wear, display, or put to use. I don’t know how you do it and I love seeing your work.

I like to draw and find it calming. Life has been stressful lately so I foresee more sketching ahead. Attached is a 5 x 7 pencil sketch.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 7, 2022)

Beautiful! I used to draw as a teenager. I haven't in so long, I am almost afraid to try again


----------



## Kelly (Dec 7, 2022)

Dang MaryFlora! You’ve been holding out on us  Talk about talented! That’s pretty amazing!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 8, 2022)

Kelly said:


> My horse ribbons were collecting dust in the barn so I made a wreath. Now they can collect dust in wreath form
> Before:
> View attachment 48712
> 
> ...


And congratulations on those ribbon wins!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2022)

December Snowflakes!

I ordered a couple of grazing muzzles for my boys and the holes are HUGE! So i used baling twine and made December snowflakes in hopes to make the hole smaller. Does this count as crafty?? 

Grazing muzzle before:






Grazing muzzle with December snowflake 



Does anyone have a better idea on how to make the hole smaller? I think this will work


----------



## candycar (Dec 10, 2022)

I think it'll work if you really want to frustrate your horse, or not let him get any grass at all. He may pull that snowflake apart and get it stuck in his teeth. 
I use the same type and that hole isn't that big considering the small amount of grass that they can actually access through it.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 10, 2022)

If he gets it stuck in his teeth I’ll do a video on “How to floss your horses teeth”


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 24, 2022)

I made a pair of deer.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 24, 2022)

Very nice. They must have taken awhile to finish


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2022)

I went to Hobby Lobby today to check for any left over Christmas clearance. I got two tree skirts, buffalo plaid with applique reindeer. I think they will be cute for the horses to wear when we visit nursing homes or do parades. Might need a little tweaking to fit well, but at 75% off I couldn't buy fabric for the price. Wind is howling so no picture; I tried but it just didn't work. Will try a picture when the wind dies down. Meanwhile, you might check out the idea.


----------



## MommaF8 (Dec 27, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I don't know why I've become so interesting in crafting toadstool things! I've made a few the last couple of days. The red velvet one is before i tea stained. Since they are stuffed with my homegrown cotton, I'm thinking they absorb too much stain, even though I only used a weak solution. I like the way the stalks look as though they have just been pulled from the dirt, but I don't really like the way the whole toadstool stained. Anyway, I'm having fun with them, especially during these sub freezing days. I'll keep trying.View attachment 45543
> View attachment 45544


They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 27, 2022)

Finished a gnome quilt top, and started work on a quilt for a friend.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2022)

chandab said:


> Finished a gnome quilt top, and started work on a quilt for a friend.


You are busy, artistic lady!
I started a cross stitch pattern of Squirrel Nutkin. It was one of those patterns with several subtle shades of one color per square inch. I thought I could do it, but decided it wasn't going to happen. I went back to my simple patterns and am having a lot more fun!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 31, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby today to check for any left over Christmas clearance. I got two tree skirts, buffalo plaid with applique reindeer. I think they will be cute for the horses to wear when we visit nursing homes or do parades. Might need a little tweaking to fit well, but at 75% off I couldn't buy fabric for the price. Wind is howling so no picture; I tried but it just didn't work. Will try a picture when the wind dies down. Meanwhile, you might check out the idea.


What a great idea!


----------

